# CPT code 80050 (General Health Panel)



## kbfloyd (May 27, 2015)

I am new to AAPC and I am not sure if this is the right place to be asking this type question. I work at a rural health clinic and am trying to figure out how to price this panel. Does anyone know where I can find out what price to put in our system for a General Health Panel 80050? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BenCrocker (May 27, 2015)

I'm interested as well as my Procedural Coding Expert has a FRVU of 0 and a NFRVU of 0.


----------



## danachock (May 27, 2015)

*80050 pricing*

Hi, 
I had questioned a panel question at the facility I worked for previously but it shares the same issues that this question(s) has. I found documentation - I would have to dig on my work computer to find - that states we are allowed to bill the panel 80050 up to the amount of the total cost of the labs that made up the lab (NOT TO EXCEED that amount) so if you are billing 85025, 84443, and 80053 if you add those individual labs that would be your maximum panel code pricing depending on your institution's fee schedule.
I hope this helps, 
Dana Chock, CPC, CCA, CANPC, CHONC, CPMA, CPB


----------



## BenCrocker (May 28, 2015)

Oh that makes so much sense. As the Panel CPT includes all the component parts that would make the FRVU and NFRVU hard to calculate given there are different parts depending on automated differential vs manual.

Thank you.


----------



## kbfloyd (Jun 3, 2015)

*80050 General Health Exam*

Thanks guys! I was thinking to add all the components up and charge it like that but I cant find what the reimbursement would be on all of them together. I don't know whether to charge the full amount of them added together or do a percentage of the total.  Anyone use this code working in a rural health clinic? If so what price do you charge?


----------

